# hybrid?



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

hey i just got a 55 gal of the internet and it came with 5 fish (the guy said african) and im not shure what they are my best geuss is some sort of hybrid but i might be wrong so could someone help me whith this sry for bad pic took it whith a phone


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

mr_dorito said:


> (the guy said african)


No it is definitely a Central American cichlid. Appears to be _Cryptoheros nanoluteus_. But we need some more pictures to be certain.
Might be a convict cichlid X other CA cichlid hybrid (?).....but some better pictures would help determine.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

as asked i have some more pics




just ask if you need more pictures


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

mr_dorito said:


> just ask if you need more pictures


Yes, we need more photos.... and much better photos if you want a more precise ID.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

ok sry im away from my home right now but il get some more once i get back


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

It a convict cichlid


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree Cryptoheros nanoluteus aka yellow convict this is not to be confused with cichlasoma nigrofasciatus or black convict two different fish


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

walzon1 said:


> I agree Cryptoheros nanoluteus aka yellow convict this is not to be confused with cichlasoma nigrofasciatus or black convict two different fish


I don't agree ^ They don' look like a Cryptoheros nanoluteus


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

EBJD keeper said:


> walzon1 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Cryptoheros nanoluteus aka yellow convict this is not to be confused with cichlasoma nigrofasciatus or black convict two different fish
> ...


It's cool if you don't agree but could you be a little more in depth as to your reasoning. The face does look like a black convict could be a hybrid but I can't say that for sure. The body pattern is typical of cryptoheros nanoluteus not of a black convict.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Insofar as I have bred nanos, and currently have a group in a tank, I can say they do not look like _Cryptoheros nanoluteus_. The solid lateral band never occurs on that species, and the forehead bars are always much broader, and usually much darker.

The more I look at those photos, as poor as they are for identification, the more I believe they may be some sort of hybrid.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

sry i was away for i wile and someone asked me for pics so heres some better qualty ones


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking at all the pictures, it is now more obvious the fish are hybrid CA. Probably a convict X Thorichthys species hybrid.
Pretty safe to assume the fish has some convict cichlid in it, as the black marking on the top of the gill plate is almost peculiar to the convicts.....about the only other species with a similar marking is _Cryptoheros nanoluteus_ and especially looking at the new pictures, it is obviously not that. The yellow coloration, striping, body shape, and mouth seem to indicate Thorichthys ...though it is often difficult to be certain of a hybrid's ancestry beyond one of the parents.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

ok thanks for the help


----------

